# Looking for highly regarded standard poodle breeder VA, MD, or nearby.



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Michelle Birchard of New Destiny Standard Poodles has a litter right now of black and blue standards. She is a fabulous small-scale breeder who shows her dogs and is a wonderful resource for anything you want to know about poodles. Mom and dad are healthy, health tested and have great temperaments. The litter has a very low COI. The mom is half-sister to my boy Sam and she is a fabulous dog and a great mom to her puppies. Most of the pups are spoken for, but I think she has one that is still available. She is in the Philadelphia area. You can contact her at [email protected]. More info and photos are here: Small Standard Poodles - Kindle x Joseph 2015

Best wishes to you as you search for your new poodle pup.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Refer to the Poodle Club of America website and contact their breeder referral source.

There might be better salesmen out there - but there will be no better breeders than those referred to you by the PCA Breeder Referral contacts.

Best wishes to you.


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

